
Yubico releases the first Lightning security key for iPhones - elorant
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/20/20813129/yubico-first-security-key-for-iphones-works-with-usb-c-google-titan-ios-ipad-pro-1password-lastpass
======
fheld
discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20746346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20746346)

